# Trying to read a post by Gellyneck



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Reporting post by Gellyneck.
This is what I get on the Kindle?
https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2...fications/234585-reported-post-gellyneck.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nuffink on PC.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Reporting post by Gellyneck.
> This is what I get on the Kindle?
> https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2...fications/234585-reported-post-gellyneck.html


I thought it was a strange post title and had a look.

By doing so it appears to have locked my name into both the thread and error message.

I'll report that thread in a moment or two.

UPDATE: Gellyneck 's faulty post has been reported. (My android mobile has also been checked and is fine.)

.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I'm getting the same reply as others, i.e.* You don't have permission to access this post, *or words to that effect.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Same on iPad with Safari.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How reassuring they're not just picking on me. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> How reassuring they're not just picking on me. :grin2:


Give it time Jan.

Ray.:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I treid to open it and received the same message as Drew above.


However, now my screen is showing that I actually responded and managed to put a post onto that thread...when I didnt!


Confused??!!


Graham :serious:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> I'm getting the same reply as others, i.e.* You don't have permission to access this post, *or words to that effect.


EMV on android gives same message


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The thread has disappeared from my main thread listing page now!


Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And there was I thinking life was exciting 

A couple of ****, *******, 

An odd bloody hell 

Or did he just say 

The ones who are running MH Facts are crap 

Because they are

They have a group of people trying to keep this forum alive 

Because it’s a good forum , of good people , who interact and are very helpful 

Take me for example , you’ve broken down

And I’m the first to commiserate with you 

Can I fix it? 

No, my names not Bob 

But Bob will be along in a minute 

He always has

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> And there was I thinking life was exciting
> 
> A couple of ****, *******,
> 
> ...


Who's Bob?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The builder, can he fix it?, no it's f........d


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We never had a *"Bob"* in Scotland when I grew up, we always had* "Khakiheed"* every village or town had one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here ya go, fun for all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I tried it this morning, no idea why it can't be read.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

@VS_Admin - just in case they hadn't noticed....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I watched bob the builder 

Can he fix it? 

Yes he can 

Memories 

And I forget I’m an old codger 

Today is our anniversary 

We forgot that too

The kids remembered 

We’ve now been married 54 years 

And it don’t seem a day too long >>

Well maybe a day or two :wink2:
Sandra


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Well I haven't a clue what is happening!
Tried a few of times over the last few days to get logged in without success.
Now that I am in I get the same error when clicking on the link in the op message.
To be honest, I can't remember what the message was about. Sorry.
Anybody any idea what the thread tittle was?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad to see you back again gellyneck. Never mind about the tittle (!) just hang on in here!


----------

